# What prizes do you want?



## Costello (Aug 23, 2012)

So there are a couple of upcoming events and competitions, thanks to the participation of our awesome moderating team 

But more generally, what would you like to get when it comes to prizes that we offer in competitions, contests, tournaments and all ?
We know, nobody wants DS flashcarts anymore  those were previously offered by flashcart stores, but I am sure that everyone's got their card by now.

Anyhow: what do you want?
Post some realistic ideas only please, we don't really care that you want a ferrari or an apartment in Manhattan etc. 

It's always good to ask the community what they want... one day you might be the one who gets all the free stuff!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 23, 2012)

Gbatemp mugs would be nice.


----------



## yuuna (Aug 23, 2012)

t shirt maybe.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2012)

External Hard Drive


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 23, 2012)

i'd still say throwing in cards inbetween is nice, dont give up on it

other than hat, how about some sweets? gbatemp chocolate and wine gums


----------



## Satangel (Aug 23, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Gbatemp mugs would be nice.


Yes, that would be nice. Otherwise I would focus on 3DS/PSV since they are kind of the future of GBAtemp atm, you can see it as an investment because the more people have one of those, the more chance you have to get more visitors.
Or if that proves too expensive, controllers like PS3/360/Wii controllers are always welcome IMHO.
Or headsets like Hadrian has given one away recently.

I'm very glad you understand that everyone has their flashcard already.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2012)

The power to give ourselves name changes!! 

I guess you could just do something simple like Microsoft Points, or Steam money or something :/


----------



## raystriker (Aug 23, 2012)

computer components?


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 23, 2012)

Gaming handhelds. Like a DS, 3DS, PSP, PSVita, Dingoo, GBA...or even gaming consoles!! 

Edit: Then again, a majority of us gamers might already have most of them... how about reedemable codes towards PS3 DLC, 3DS eShop, etc?

Or better yet, give us money!!


----------



## raystriker (Aug 23, 2012)

a nexus 7 tab?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 23, 2012)

raystriker said:


> a nexus 7 tab?


That's a much better suggestion than you computer components one. Not everyone has knowledge of hardware, not everyone can fit that component in their PC, not everyone wants that.
A tablet, especially decent ones like the one you mention, are really appealing. +1


----------



## Another World (Aug 23, 2012)

here are some ideas:
-windows 7
-a tablet
-3ds xl
-psp vita
-dsi xl
-psp 3000
-memory cards (usb stick, external SSD hdd, microSD, produo, etc)
-external hdd (for our "legal" video game collections)
-bose noise cancellation headphones
-$50 PSN cards
-PS3/Xbox360/Wii games
-Gift cards (target, amazon, walmart, anywhere that sells games/dvds)

-another world


----------



## T-hug (Aug 23, 2012)

Vouchers to use at gaming stores or amazon etc.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 23, 2012)

A GBAtemp themed broadsword.
...no?
A price limit would help.

GBAtemp themed anything would be fun. Mousepads, mice, keyboards, tshirt, mugs, hats. Handheld skins. Badge/button sets.  Though you'd prooobably want to put a few choices (like, 3 prizes, first place picks first, second place second, etc) for most prizes like that.

better yet, invent a GBAtemp trading card game and give out booster packs that won't be sold anywhere else, so you have to win to collect 'em all.


----------



## Law (Aug 23, 2012)

being taken out for ice cream by shaunj66


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2012)

Steam gift vouchers. Yes.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 23, 2012)

+1 for Steam vouchers! 

Maybe 3DS games as a big prize, or a choice from 3 3DS games (in case the winner already owns one).
General tech stuff as Another World said, I'd be more than happy with anything from that list.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2012)

gbatemp dstwo


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 23, 2012)

Keyboard and a mouse, preferably good quality xD
More headsets
Some retro consoles perhaps? I'm happy getting something like a N64 or a SNES perhaps even a GBA xD...
Steam gifts
I'd have to disagree with shop gift cards as it may not exactly work on a country to country basis...
A 3DS, region of your choice (I badly want a US 3DS for the sequel to 999)
Memory Cards, USB's, External HDD's
I can't remember what it's called but it allows you to connect internal hard drives into a holder of sorts which then plugs into a usb port in your computer, usually has support for SATA and IDE HDD's.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 23, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> I can't remember what it's called but it allows you to connect internal hard drives into a holder of sorts which then plugs into a usb port in your computer, usually has support for SATA and IDE HDD's.



A caddy (or disk enclosure, whatever you want to call it).


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2012)

So there are a couple of upcoming events and competitions, thanks to the participation of our awesome moderating team 

But more generally, what would you like to get when it comes to prizes that we offer in competitions, contests, tournaments and all ?
We know, nobody wants DS flashcarts anymore  those were previously offered by flashcart stores, but I am sure that everyone's got their card by now.

Anyhow: what do you want?
Post some realistic ideas only please, we don't really care that you want a ferrari or an apartment in Manhattan etc. 

It's always good to ask the community what they want... one day you might be the one who gets all the free stuff!


----------



## emigre (Aug 23, 2012)

An authentic emigre painting.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> An authentic emigre painting.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 23, 2012)

PSN store cards and Amazon gift vouchers.


----------



## Jax (Aug 23, 2012)

Vidyagaems


----------



## Rydian (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm out of spare flash carts now so I wouldn't mind, but yeah I can see how pretty much anybody here would have a decent cart by now.

Some inexpensive tablets wouldn't be bad.  A lot of people would like youtube and light web browsing on the go better than modern portable game systems can do.  Even the chinese knockoffs tend to be $200 though, so it'd likely be a grand prize unless it was one of the smaller/cheaper ones.  Something like a Dingoo or Gemei wouldn't be bad either, but more gaming-oriented.

Memory would be nice, some people could use a 16GB flash drive or something, while others might want a higher-capacity PSP memory stick, or one of those 10-in-1 card readers.

Steam gifts/vouchers, obvious yes from me.

Headsets?  Didn't think about it initially, but some people mentioned it here and it sounds good to me.  Useful for gaming nline or skype with family or tempcast stuff?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2012)

Gift cards are nice and versatile. Like offering $20 towards the service of your choice is easy. Either $20 for your Steam Wallet, PSN Wallet, eShop, Microsoft Points, whatever.

As Rydian mentioned, for big prizes, cheap tablets are alright. I mean they've recently introduced some nice, non-Chinese knockoff tablets at around $200. There's that Nexus 7 (I think it's $200 for the cheap one?), Kindle Fire, Nook Tablet, etc.

Maybe some nice video game related collectibles too. Some sites have interesting things related to video games. I know a few sites that do really cool 1:1 models of video game stuff (they did a really nice Predator Pistol replica from Mass Effect for around $100), some sites sell figurines, some sites sell posters and lithographs. Just some nice eye candy stuff.

Also a one night stand with Costello in a cheap motel is a good option.


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gift cards are nice and versatile. Like offering $20 towards the service of your choice is easy. Either $20 for your Steam Wallet, PSN Wallet, eShop, Microsoft Points, whatever.


It would be really difficult for us that live outside the US


----------



## Rydian (Aug 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also a one night stand with Costello in a cheap motel is a good option.


How is getting people addicted to good loving considered a prize?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Gift cards are nice and versatile. Like offering $20 towards the service of your choice is easy. Either $20 for your Steam Wallet, PSN Wallet, eShop, Microsoft Points, whatever.
> ...



Eh, that is true. Maybe you can gift someone a game then as an alternative?

Also...





Pro gift.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 23, 2012)

Large SD cards (3ds's/Wii's)
Magic stick memory cards (psp)
portable HDD's
e-shop vouchers
e-shop games
DS Backup Gold
steam games
steam vouchers


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 23, 2012)

This pre-assembled: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Convert-a-NES-Game-Cartridge-into-an-Extern/#step1


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 23, 2012)

Handheld Gaming Bundles. 

Like this:


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2012)

I forgot to add rare concept art for War of Zenzai by @[member='Law']

Just have it signed and framed.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 23, 2012)

Memory cards, flashcarts or even handheld consoles like DS Lites or PSPs would be awesome


----------



## bowser (Aug 23, 2012)

I still don't have a GBAtemp limited edition Supercard DSTwo


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2012)

Mod for a Day !!! JK


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> raystriker said:
> 
> 
> > a nexus 7 tab?
> ...



*+1*


----------



## air2004 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mug or a hat


----------



## Unagi (Aug 24, 2012)

Sexual favors with the moderators?


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 24, 2012)

A glimpse into GBATemp's HQ?


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2012)

So there are a couple of upcoming events and competitions, thanks to the participation of our awesome moderating team 

But more generally, what would you like to get when it comes to prizes that we offer in competitions, contests, tournaments and all ?
We know, nobody wants DS flashcarts anymore  those were previously offered by flashcart stores, but I am sure that everyone's got their card by now.

Anyhow: what do you want?
Post some realistic ideas only please, we don't really care that you want a ferrari or an apartment in Manhattan etc. 

It's always good to ask the community what they want... one day you might be the one who gets all the free stuff!


----------



## Seven (Aug 24, 2012)

Nexus 7.
Steam vouchers.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 25, 2012)

This!



Spoiler



http://www.hometownfavorites.com/1970-s-candy-gift-decade-box/



That would be sweet.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2012)

Yumi said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pun intended?


----------



## raystriker (Aug 25, 2012)

Hikaru said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > raystriker said:
> ...


 Nexus 7  *+1*


----------



## Cyan (Aug 25, 2012)

My idea is more video game oriented:

first prize : a console/tablet 
second prizes: games/accessories (console's controllers, guitar, mic, USB keyboards, etc.)
third prizes: external storage (bigger SD card or memory stick or memory card for 3DS/PSP/PSV)

Of course, it all depends how much we can spend per event.


not everyone has steam or play on PC. Giving steam points is not useful to everyone.
a shop's cards is an idea too, the winner buys what he wants.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cyan said:


> My idea is more video game oriented:
> 
> first prize : a console/tablet
> second prizes: games/accessories (console's controllers, guitar, mic, USB keyboards, etc.)
> ...


In that case you can rule out ANY games for any console as not everyone has that console so it is, as you said about steam points, not useful to everyone. Get where I'm going with that?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 25, 2012)

You have a point.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the prize should be a games console not a PSV or XBOX but something different like:
K1 GBA SP
K101
OUYA
CT510
* Oculus Rift*


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 25, 2012)

A prize of choice up to a certain amount.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 25, 2012)

TheDreamLord said:


> A prize of choice up to a certain amount.


Different currencies along with different stores (Online and not) make this a rather difficult task...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, definitely something to consider. It's kinda difficult to know what to give away.

I will however say that prizes will be "something for everyone" kind of thing. I'm not into just giving money/vouchers away as that is just lazy.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 25, 2012)

Do we always need prizes? Nothing wrong with playing just for the fun of it


----------



## Langin (Aug 25, 2012)

Flashcards for NDS/3DS
Accessories for telephones/tablets
Tablets
Vouchers for PSN/eShop/iTunes
GBAtemp stuff like mugs, shirts, mousepads, maybe a GBAtemp flashcard? Or candy? Wallets?
Vita an 3DS stuff like games, pouches, etc.
Memory stuff like Sd cards, Vita mem cards.

Exclusive member groups?

@Psyfira I agree, wow never seen you before *checks date of joining...*


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

Psyfira said:


> Do we always need prizes? Nothing wrong with playing just for the fun of it


I've had some bullshit compys before...I gave away some real dumb prizes like a broken GBC, jelly sperm etc.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 25, 2012)

32GB class 10 MicroSD cards. I never have enough of them and never want to buy them. Same with regular SD cards and flash drives.


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 30, 2012)

GBATemp branded flash drives? I think that'd be cool.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2012)

A 'tempy shaped sew-on patch.


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 30, 2012)

A GBATemp themed CPU, that'd be epic.
Or, of course, Cheetahmen II


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe a tablet or smartphone? Or even a handheld console or some sexy GBAtemp merchandise signed by staff members since we idolize you. At the end of the day it looks as though it's coming out of your pockets so whatever you see fit (GBAtemp merc )


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 30, 2012)

Bacon.

I want bacon


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2012)

So there are a couple of upcoming events and competitions, thanks to the participation of our awesome moderating team 

But more generally, what would you like to get when it comes to prizes that we offer in competitions, contests, tournaments and all ?
We know, nobody wants DS flashcarts anymore  those were previously offered by flashcart stores, but I am sure that everyone's got their card by now.

Anyhow: what do you want?
Post some realistic ideas only please, we don't really care that you want a ferrari or an apartment in Manhattan etc. 

It's always good to ask the community what they want... one day you might be the one who gets all the free stuff!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> A 'tempy shaped sew-on patch.


Signed photo of Vulpy


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think an Ouya would be too far fetched either


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

Langin said:


> Flashcards for NDS/3DS
> Accessories for telephones/tablets
> Tablets
> Vouchers for PSN/eShop/iTunes
> ...


For example:
*Winners*
*Super Sexy Mo-Fo*
*GBAtemp Record Holder*

*??*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Signed photo of Vulpy



Sorry, I can't write.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Signed photo of Vulpy
> ...


DNA to make fox clones >


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> DNA to make fox clones >



*Wipes a booger on the picture* 
Next!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Bacon.
> 
> I want bacon


Vulpes wants sausage.

Not in the gay way.


----------



## Mike19 (Sep 1, 2012)

Special editions of games, maybe?


----------



## Daku93 (Sep 1, 2012)

I think the steam codes idea is a pretty good one. 
You can redeem them worldwide (right?) and since they are just numbers and letters it is really easy for you to send them to the winner.
Other than that, GBAtemp, videogame or tech related prices would be great.


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 1, 2012)

Steam money?
Consoles (PS3, Xbox 360)? No, not everyone has them.
iPhones?
A GBAtemp themed desktop wallpaper?


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 1, 2012)

Wii/3ds eshop cards
itunes gift cards
psn/xbl gift cards
nexus 7 8gb
ps vita
3ds/xl
some skullcandy earphones


----------



## EbraamMorcos (Sep 1, 2012)

i really need a ds flashcart


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

I want to see more GBAtemp merchandise!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> This pre-assembled: http://www.instructa...n-Extern/#step1



I might seriously consider trying this.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 1, 2012)

An Ouya and/or PSP memory sticks.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 1, 2012)

3DS XL,PS Vita??
Really guys...

Idk i think thats a bad idea.
Its too price and..... i would feel dirty if i got a handheld for free from someone.
Its just that i can't accept something that valuable.

I got my 3DS XL with my own money.
My parents wanted to give me money but i refused cause if i had it or not, i would still be happy.
Games and money, they can't make you happy, just the thing that are made by you(gbatemp) would make me happy.

So i agree with Gbatemp mugs or anything gbatemp related(shirts,posters etc.)



Fear Zoa said:


> Gbatemp mugs would be nice.





yuuna said:


> t shirt maybe.



+1 For that too.

And +1 for eShop,PSN cards,falshcards and games(3DS,Vita etc.)


----------



## Devin (Sep 1, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> *Games or money*, they can't make you happy, just the thing that are made by you(gbatemp) would make me happy.
> 
> And +1 for eShop,PSN cards,falshcards and games(3DS,Vita etc.)



Wat. Also.

+1 eShop/PSN Codes
+1 Preordering/Buying Games. (Any game for any system up to a value of :insert value here:.
+1 GBAtemp merch.
+1 Giftcards 
+1 Systems


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

i got the best idea





Spoiler



the winning user will become admin


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 2, 2012)

Moar of those GBAtemp SCDS2's. I want one of those so bad.
Other ideas: Nerf products, bluetooth game controllers like this


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 2, 2012)

i think something cool and unexpected would be awesome... like a random prize to the person who suggests something the staff likes.....
as per a prize.... lets go Retro!

Maybe... if possible a Special Edition Gbatemp K1Gba? - Link and idea


> Thou a Preorder or a voucher for a K101 Revo would be cool! Im asuming it is asking way too much...
> 
> http://www.k1gba.com...de36fanh6j4gim5
> Since they are designing and printing decals and letting u customize... im thinking this....
> ...



if not i still stick to the idea of a Retro esk gaming item...  like a snes or n64 flashcart?
and doesnt really have to be Flash cart related....

we have a wide world of retro gaming history available to us!!

 hell as goofy as the mario hat from nintento club is... damn i love it lol


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2012)

So there are a couple of upcoming events and competitions, thanks to the participation of our awesome moderating team 

But more generally, what would you like to get when it comes to prizes that we offer in competitions, contests, tournaments and all ?
We know, nobody wants DS flashcarts anymore  those were previously offered by flashcart stores, but I am sure that everyone's got their card by now.

Anyhow: what do you want?
Post some realistic ideas only please, we don't really care that you want a ferrari or an apartment in Manhattan etc. 

It's always good to ask the community what they want... one day you might be the one who gets all the free stuff!


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 2, 2012)

on a side note.... this is gbatemp peeps.... not give me free crap site....
-1 PSN Codes
-1 Preordering/Buying Games. (Any game for any system up to a value of :insert value here:.
+1 GBAtemp merch.
-1 Giftcards
-1 Systems (SONY/Microsoft consoles) (Id Say Nintendo.... but this is gbatemp.... and a dsl with casemod and a gbaflashcart as a big ass prize would be cool, but within reason guys....)
-/+1 Games (Let the gaming gods decide what falls into this) (again this is the temp... vita and all other non Nintendo would be silly) (Import of a retro jap game?)
-/+1 Steam related items.... not sure...


----------



## Rydian (Sep 2, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> on a side note.... this is gbatemp peeps.... not give me free crap site....


I won two flash carts at once during the tutorial competition.


----------



## Sanoblue (Sep 2, 2012)

Rydian said:


> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> > on a side note.... this is gbatemp peeps.... not give me free crap site....
> ...


yeah and i won the baking comp and got a ezflash 5


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> lets go Retro!


Originally I was going to give one of these away as a runners up prize but the cost of posting the previous prizes worldwide (and doing it with insurance) didn't leave me with much budget.












If something goes well with work then I may fund a retro prize myself and tie it in with Retro Review.


----------



## kylster (Sep 2, 2012)

How about a free service console mod? for the noobs or those who want a dex ps$?????


----------



## Devin (Sep 2, 2012)

kylster said:


> How about a free service console mod? for the noobs or those who want a dex ps$?????



-> http://gbatemp.net/topic/329922-free-xbox-360-and-ps3-repairs/

Working on it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 12, 2012)

a custom 3ds xl with gbatemp logo painted on


----------



## playallday (Sep 18, 2012)

.


----------

